# success rates?



## vicx44 (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone.

We are starting IUI on Friday, Our first scan of folicles etc. We are obviously using donor sperm. I have had 3 other pregnacies and I just wondered if anyone knows of any percentage success rates for IUI. All rates for the clinic seem to relate to IVF.
I just want to go equiped with the right frame of mind and be realistic about our chances. Thanks.
Vic.
xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I think (feel free to correct me peeps) that is is about 20 - 30% depending on the level of meds.


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with welshginge, thats what we were told. Meds should increase the chances slightly. It varies though from clinic to clinic and the HFEA website gives stats for DIUI too. If you look at a specific clinic there is a section for success rates. Although the ones for our clinic don't match the stats they gave us as they don't do many IUIs and they gave us specific stats based on my age and lack of previous problems.

Hope that helps and best of luck.

El. xx


----------

